# Golden Mix YOUNG in Brooklyn, NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I will contact local Golden rescues for this guy, but thought I would post him here also. I can try to help anyone who is interested since this puppy is close to me. Just PM me.

*Ruff Ruff! My name is CHICA*































What's this?
 














*CHICA's Info...*

Breed:Golden Retriever MixColor:Tan/Yellow/FawnAge:YoungSize:Med. 26-60 lbs (12-27 kg)Sex:Female*CHICA's Story...*









*Contact This Shelter...*

*Shelter:*Animal Care and Control of New York City - Brooklyn*Pet ID #:*3449161-A897517*Contact: *Adoptions Supervisor*Phone:*(212) 788-4000 
Let 'em know you saw "CHICA" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *E-mail:*Please call this shelter!
(They don't list their email address here) *Website:*http://www.nycacc.org*Address:*2336 Linden Boulevard
Brooklyn, NY 
11208
*Shelter Info... *

*About Our Shelter... *
Please contact shelter for details.
*Come Meet Our Pets...*


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up for Chica


----------

